# got new exhaust on the old ford.



## Deleted member 83629 (Nov 28, 2015)

went to a muffler shop and had a 2-1/4 jones single chamber muffler installed. this was done months ago but i finally made a video of it. the muffler shop calls these a power pack but it isn't a glass pack. sounds purdy good to me.


----------



## Stihlbillie (Nov 29, 2015)

**** yeah giver ****!


----------

